# Camping occupancy?



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey guys, just have a quick question.

Has anyone ever gone camping at Sibbald Point? 

A few of my friends booked a site there but the maximum occupancy for 1 site is 6 people and we have a party of 7. They want us to book another site to accomodate just the 1.

My question is how would they know you have 1 extra person with you?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yup we camped at sibbald point, you can try to get your buddy in as a visitor maybe? If its off season they didnt really seem to care.. 

I dunno if they are more strict that the last time we went which was a couple of years ago.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

when you check in at any ontario parks place, they ask you the names of each person coming in... if they find more/other you get charged and possibly removed from the campsite/campgrounds... they do rounds where a driver comes around many times during the day and at night to check on all sites... if they see a large party, they may stop and ask who each person is, and verify with the ranger station


personally I wouldn't goto sibbald point because it's a location very close to the GTA and very very populated...I prefer campgrounds which are 3+ hours away and that way you get less of the "city types" and get to meet nicer people while away 

near the city I find people to be much crabbier while on vacation


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Yah, I've read that its a noisy place but we're going to be drinking anyways.

The site is already booked, we just had a last minute extra and were wondering how it is going to work out. 

Last time I went upto Sauble beach for camping the trailer site was gated and we reserved a small site but noone came around to check anyways and we didn't really make much noise. They asked for the names to be registered but once the office closed we were able to go in and out freely.

I was wondering if Sibbald Point had a similar arrangement, Jess?


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

I frequently camp all over ontario with ~20 people... we get 3 sties and always have a few extras. What we do is go up with all our gear, set everything up, then bring the people after. They're only counting when you register. Only one person register, make sure they have the names of the other five people. Once you have the permit on your vehicle you can go in/out with people without inspection - just flash the permit.

The most important thing is behavior. Don't be rowdy and draw unnecessary attention to yourselves and they won't bother you. Read the policies... follow them.

I can tell you the ranger would rather a park full of overcrowded well behaved sites then a couple of problematic sites. The ranger's will *only* bother you if you give them a reason to. Otherwise they'll wave to all 7 of you as they drive/walk by. If a ranger comes up and starts enforcing policy, you've already caused complaints and he's just doing his job :/ When you respond with attitude... remember the rules are in his favor, not yours.

Basically... don't be an asshat (not saying you would be) and you'll be fine with 7.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

overleaf said:


> I frequently camp all over ontario with ~20 people... we get 3 sties and always have a few extras. What we do is go up with all our gear, set everything up, then bring the people after. They're only counting when you register. Only one person register, make sure they have the names of the other five people. Once you have the permit on your vehicle you can go in/out with people without inspection - just flash the permit.
> 
> The most important thing is behavior. Don't be rowdy and draw unnecessary attention to yourselves and they won't bother you. Read the policies... follow them.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I wanted to hear.

As a private guard I don't mind bending the rules if the people aren't being complete idiots.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

overleaf said:


> I frequently camp all over ontario with ~20 people... we get 3 sties and always have a few extras. What we do is go up with all our gear, set everything up, then bring the people after. They're only counting when you register. Only one person register, make sure they have the names of the other five people. Once you have the permit on your vehicle you can go in/out with people without inspection - just flash the permit.
> 
> The most important thing is behavior. Don't be rowdy and draw unnecessary attention to yourselves and they won't bother you. Read the policies... follow them.
> 
> ...


that's actually a very good point at how to get people in! I will have to use that sometime! lol I've never gone with enough people to have to worry about extras...

awesome!

as for being asshats...that's just it, no unnecessary attention and you'll find a way


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I can't really say as we always went off season.. So noone really gave a crap at that time. lol


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

hojimoe said:


> when you check in at any ontario parks place, they ask you the names of each person coming in... if they find more/other you get charged and possibly removed from the campsite/campgrounds... they do rounds where a driver comes around many times during the day and at night to check on all sites... if they see a large party, they may stop and ask who each person is, and verify with the ranger station


The last thing the rangers want to do is cause trouble for good people. I have been camping for over 15 years with lots of people, we've only ever had them verify our occupants once. That single time they warned us 3 times to stop making noise... They eventually just kicked us out, no fines.

Just last week I was in Balsam lake with 20 people on 3 sites. We also do communal dinners and have all 20 people on one site throughout most of the evening (cards, scrabble, snacks, fires). They never bother us because we're considerate of others and don't generate complaints. Every time a ranger goes by our sites they smile, wave, or stop and chat. Never is it to perform a head count/identity check.

If they did verify the occupants you could easily say that the extra is only there for the day.

Remember... rules are only present because occasionally idiots get out of control.



hojimoe said:


> personally I wouldn't goto sibbald point because it's a location very close to the GTA and very very populated...I prefer campgrounds which are 3+ hours away and that way you get less of the "city types" and get to meet nicer people while away
> 
> near the city I find people to be much crabbier while on vacation


Sibbald point is too close to the city. The beach on Simcoe is ridiculously crowded during the days and the park is a piss tank at night. This is a side effect of being 70-90 minutes away from the GTA. Keswick/Sutton folks also use it as a party field.

The rangers at sibbald will definitely be on edge because they deal with so much bullshit on an ongoing basis. All that said... I've only been there a couple of times and they didn't bother us... We were angels compared to what they had to deal with :/


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Pinery provincial park is by far the best camping experience I've ever had. It's beautiful with absolutely zero bugs in most of the park. They have an epic river that runs through for canoeing. beaches are clean!

If you can change your booking, you'd have a blast.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

MichaelAngelo said:


> Pinery provincial park is by far the best camping experience I've ever had. It's beautiful with absolutely zero bugs in most of the park. They have an epic river that runs through for canoeing. beaches are clean!
> 
> If you can change your booking, you'd have a blast.


That's what I've heard too - My neighbours swear that Pinery is THE best Provincial Park that they have visited... and they've visited a good number of them, and many more than once.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

Sibbald Point is great - enjoy it, great scenery, nice and local.


----------

